#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Free Drilling Books

## m_abd_elkhalik

Advanced Blowout and Well Control - Robert D.Grace (1994) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Advanced Drilling Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Air and Gas Drilling Manual (2001) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Baker Hughes INTEQ - Drilling Engineering Workbook 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Baker Hughes INTEQ - Drilling Fluids Reference Manual 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Baker Hughes INTEQ - Fluids Facts 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Baker Hughes INTEQ - Formation Pressure Evaluation 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Baker Hughes INTEQ - New Coring Handbook  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Baker Hughes INTEQ - Under Balance Drilling Manual 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Baker Hughes INTEQ - Well Site Geology 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Blowout and Well Control Handbook - Robert D.Grace (2003) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Casing Design Manual - BG (2001) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Casing Design Manual - ENI 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Casing Design Theory and Practice - Rahman (1995) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cement Calculator 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cement Flashes
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cement Manual The BP-Chevron Manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Composition and Properties of Drilling and Completion Fluids - 5Ed 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

COMPUTALOG - Advanced Directional Drilling  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

COMPUTALOG - Drilling Service Fundamentals 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Drill Bit Catalog 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Drilling Assembly Handbook (2001) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Drilling Calculations Hand_Book
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Drilling Engineering - Dipl & Prassl 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Drilling Fluid Engineering Manual 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Drilling Fluids Processing Handbook - ASME (2005) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Drilling Fluids Technology - Exxon Manual 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Drilling Formulae 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Drilling Practices - PetroSkills - Richard S. & Robert D. (2004)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Drilling Rig Components ( Illustrated Glossary ) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Fishing Tools - National Oil Well 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Formulas Calculations for Drilling Production Workover 2Ed (2002) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gulf Drilling Guides Oilwell Fishing Operations Tools,Techniques,Rules of Thumb (2003)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Haliburton Red Book For Cementing Tables
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Horizontal & Directional Drilling  Manual - PetroSkills (2007)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Horizontal and Vertical Drilling - Byron Davenport 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hussain Rabia Well Engineering & Construction 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

IADC Drilling Manual Version 11 (2000) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Mud Engineering Calculator
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Offshore Blowouts Causes and Control (1997) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Oil - An Overview of the Petroleum Industry - Robert D.Grace 6Ed (2007) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Oil Field Termonology 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Origin and Prediction of Abnormal Formation Pressures (2002) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Petroleum Engineering Handbook - Sustainable Operations (2007) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Petroleum Well Construction - Halliburton 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Progressing Cavity Pumps, Downhole Pumps and Mudmotors (2005) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - Bit Running Guidelines 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - Casing Hardware 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - Direcitonal Driller 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - Drill String Design & BHA Design 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - Drill String Design Manual 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - Driller Stuck Pipe Handbook 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - Fluid Sampling and Analysis Material 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - Horizental Well Cementing 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - i-Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - Introduction To Directional Drilling 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - Liner Cementing 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - Lost Circulation 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - Mud Removal 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Schlumberger - Well Control Manual 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Shale Shakers and Drilling Fluid Systems (1999) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Shell - Well Engeneers Notebook 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Shell_IWCF_Training_Manual 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

SMITH SERVICE - Bit Dull Grading Manual 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Standard Handbook of Petroleum and Gas Natural (2005) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Standards for Wellsite Supervision of Drilling Completion and Workovers 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Stuck Pipe Prevention 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Target Calculations 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Well Cementing (Petroleum,oil,gas) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Well Control - ABERDEEN Drilling Schools (2002) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Well Control - Sonatrachs 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Well Control Exercises - Transocean
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Well Control for the Directional Driller 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Well Control For The Drilling Team 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Well Control Guide - Chevron Energy Technology Company (2006) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Well Control Manual - Enterprise Oil (2001) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Well Control Manual - Saudi Aramco (2002) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

WELL CONTROL SCHOOL - Well control Manual I 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

WELL CONTROL SCHOOL - Well control Manual II 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Wild Well Control (2003) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Workover Well Control Manual - Chevron Vol 15
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Free Drilling Books

----------


## petroman44

Thank very much

----------


## khanengineer

Jazak allah o khair

----------


## davidnqn

thanks so much!!!!

----------


## orangminyak

Wonderful collection! Thanks a lot!

----------


## khalid_ak019

Dear Abdel Khalik,

Assalamu Aalaikum,

Thanks for your favour. But most of the files have been removed by 4shared support team. Please provide me other links if possible at khalid_ak019@yahoo.com

Allah Hafiz

Khalid

----------


## slhero99

This file is no longer available because of claim by 4Shared Support Team

----------


## mehdi196

Hi dear m_abd_elkhalik
I'm a mud engineer and need fluid books but the links does not work!!!!!
plz correct the links or send me new link on infotabar@yahoo.com
thank you so much....

----------


## vanthodc

"*m_abd_elkhalik* " Can you reupload these books for us. It's very wonderful
Thanks you very very much!!!
Cheer!!!

----------


## kuber

The links seem to be dead. Could you please upload. Thanks.

----------


## mines2006

Thank very much

----------


## stingy39

I  added some drilling books for u. 

Baker Hughes INTEQ - Drilling Engineering Workbook

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Hughes INTEQ - Drilling Engineering Workbook.pdf.html


Baker Hughes INTEQ - New NAVIDRILL Handbook.pdf	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Hughes INTEQ - New NAVIDRILL Handbook.pdf.html

Baker Hughes INTEQ - Under Balance Drilling Manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Hughes INTEQ - Under Balance Drilling Manuall.pdf.html

Baker Hughes INTEQ - Coiled Tubing Handbook.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Hughes INTEQ - Coiled Tubing Handbook.pdf.html

Dipl & Prassl - Drilling Engineering.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] & Prassl - Drilling Engineering.pdf.html

----------


## hsalehh

Can yuo help me with breif  drilling terminology and apprevaitions.

See More: Free Drilling Books

----------


## kamalns

hi :Smile:  tank you for this article, I cant download the "halliburton cementing tables", i need it but link is damaged... i cant download,help me please

----------


## pvthien

Hi all,
I are finding out the BHA design books, could you pls upload this kinds of books or send to me the link.
I would be appreciated it if you send to me via email: dungkkt47@gmail.com
Thaks

----------


## poss007

please Mr Mohamed could you upload again the documents or put them your  account in 4shared.

----------


## Death Engineer

Thanks man, this is really helpful

----------


## kader

great, thanks Mohammad.

----------


## anshiyar

No links are working. Could someone post them somewhere else?
Thanks

----------


## caprafbg

That's great! That's quite a very informative post. Thanks for your share.

----------


## admperf

Link bad and file is no longer available because of a claim by 4Shared Support Team.

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## Lagart

The links are invalid, please fix them.

----------


## juferoca68

Dear Friend'

I would like to ask your help. I am trying to download the file Horizontal and vertical drilling by Davenport but it seems to be that something is wrong. Could you help me?

Thanks in advance

juferoca68

----------


## s.khalighi

Two thumbs up ... 


good luckSee More: Free Drilling Books

----------


## f81aa

reservoirengineer, well done regarding to Common Fraud Schemes.

Best regards

----------


## mudman88

SIR; m_abd_elkhalik
Do you have another p[lace to download files removed? Thanks in advance.  goon24@rocketmail.com

----------


## IMED HAMMOUDA

The links seem to be dead. Could you please SEND ME THIS BOOKS ON IMEDHAMMOUDA@HOTMAIL.COM

IADC Drilling Manual Version 11
Casing Design Manual - BG (2001) Casing Design Manual - ENICasing Design Theory and Practice - Rahman (1995)COMPUTALOG - Advanced Directional DrillingCOMPUTALOG - Drilling Service FundamentalDrill Bit CatalogFishing Tools - National Oil Well Schlumberger - Casing Hardware

----------


## nizam144

Sir, please can you share all books related to drilling and production at rapidshare. We all need these books....
here is my email id nizam_nedian@yahoo.com

Thanks for your solicitous efforts to enhance the understanding of concerned people related to their field.

----------


## nizam144

Books are removed...please reupload.
thanks

----------


## nizam144

Hello bro.

Can you please share all these books some other sites like rapidshare, esnips.com...We all need these books since they are essential no matter at what level we are...I would be highly thankful to you if you share all books related to drilling and production to some other site

Thanks
Nizam

here is my id 
nizam_nedian@yahoo.com

----------


## jovyan

yes. these books are invalueable. But the links are dead.
Could someone in possesion of these softcopies upload please.

Thanking you

----------


## John Greydanus

apparently, the links are dead, maybe this forum is too?

----------


## ahmadhosseini

hi the links are ruined,please make right them
thanks

----------


## irfancrazy2001

i am looking for book: Drill string design Handbook by Murchison Drilling school . 
If any one have plz help .
irfancrazy2001@yahoo.com

----------


## Harron

Salam Mohammed,

 the threads that you have posted, it has been removed. I would be grateful if you send me the new threads. My e-mail is: moh.asad@gmail.com
Thank you so much in advance

----------


## 06pg22

Need Managed Pressure Drilling By Bill Rehm et al.

See More: Free Drilling Books

----------


## carlose

Hi,

None of the links seems to be working, can you please look into.

Thanks,

Carlos

----------


## ionshine

If anyone can e-mail me these .pdf's it would be greatly appreciated! 
I'm a driller in Canada wanting to go consulting and don't see a lot of this material too often!

ionshine@gmail.com

Thank you in advance!

----------


## carlose

Can you make this links work.

Thanks

----------


## Abdul Hassan Shah

happy independant day

----------


## fatlip605

Hi friends, I'm looking for this book: Drilling Practices - PetroSkills - Richard S. & Robert D. (2004)
I found it here but the link is broken, please if anyone could help that would be very nice, I need it too much

My e-mail is fatlip605@msn.com. Thank you for your help!

----------


## mudman88

I'm getting invalid link?  would have been nice.  mudman88

----------


## moha.khalfan

Please I want the link for shell well engineering notebook because the provided one is not working

----------


## moha.khalfan

Please please
can any one send a link for shell drilling engineers notebook
it's urgent. I am in desert and forgot mybook.

----------


## nizam144

could you please reupload these books as links are dead...
Jazaka Allah

----------


## Fauzan

*I can't download this file because when I click on the link contained reading "this file is not available anymore". Is there a link besides this? please explain.. thank you,,*

----------


## nizam144

Assalam O Alaikum Bro Muhammad,

I need following books,
Oilwell drilling engineering : principles and practice / H. Rabia
Advanced Blowout and Well Control - Robert D.Grace (1994) 
if you know the links kindly share with me,
thanks
nizam_nedian@yahoo.com

Moreover, the books you listed above are very helpful for the students, if you kindly re upload all these books again, we will be highly thankful to you.
Jazakamullah.

----------


## goldmarlboro

no more links r available please up load again

See More: Free Drilling Books

----------


## ginozky

is time you fix the links of 4shared please

----------


## lserpach

Dear Mohamed,
I was trying download the books, but those appear unavailable...can you upload the links again...! I`d appreciate it a lot!

Thanks in advance.

Luis.

----------


## chixo1991

PLZ CAN u upload them again the links may be losed or broken

----------


## dquento

Hi all,
 I'm not very versed with the domain of drilling and measurements, so i would like to ask: 
is RFT-MDT measure pressure (Pressure Datum SI BHP psig)bottom hole pressure (Pwf) or formation pressure? 
thanks for any clarification.

----------


## driller4ever

really amazing

thanks alot 

there r lot of invalid links but i search 4 the book on 4shared and i find the proper one 

many thanks

----------


## Alberdi

Hi I am in the same situation I cant download the files could put the Links again or send me some drilling books alberdisoria@yahoo.com

----------


## LOST

Hi friends
i need this book
"Developments in Petroleum Engineering Volume 1 Stability of Tubulars and Deviation Control"
Can you help?

Regards

the_losts40@yahoo.com

----------


## MarcelGarcia

Unfortunaly, a lot of links are offline!

But great collection!

Cheers

----------


## ct_hand

please, please, please reupload these.  i would love to have copies of these books.

----------


## BarsikXXX

Hi everybody from Russia!
Can you give me links to download ERD books??
Thanks a lot!

----------


## alshammari

:Wink:

----------


## samuel_zulkhifly

I can't download it...
could you please re upload again? 


Thank you very much.See More: Free Drilling Books

----------


## myfadil

please share it again.... cant download it

----------


## sorianorv

Hi! Please upload the books again. Thanks! 
PM me.

----------


## Copenhagen

If anyone knows where I can get the Halliburton Red Book for cementing please email to cope_bd@hotmail.com.

Thank You.

----------


## coyee

Does anyone have these books:
- Fundamentals of Drilling Engineering (Robert F. Mitchell and Stefan Z. Miska)
- Advanced Drilling and Well Technology (Bernt Aadnoy, Iain Cooper, Stefan Miska, Robert F. Mitchell, and Michael L. Payne)
- Mechanics of Drilling (Bernt Aadnoy)
- Petroleum Rock Mechanics: Drilling Operations and Well Design (Bernt Aadnoy)

Thank you very much

----------


## daniyar

Hello Mohamed,

Can you send me working links for that books at sdanchik@gmail.com?

----------


## yemenfalcon

Hello ,

         The links are not working or dead .Could you please upload them again through 4shared.com ?Thanks for kind help and cooperation .

Regards,

----------


## hosseinbaran

Hi
the links doesn't open and i think the files are removed ! could you give new links so that we can download the books ?
thanks

----------


## omar85iraq

I tried to download many books but i find the same result on 4-shared,it told me This file is no longer available because of claim.
what can i do?to download?
I need this book Advanced Blowout and Well control.

----------


## samuelektro

could you upload links again,, ? ... thanks

----------


## ammark

All links needs to be reloaded again.

----------


## napiakiak

I need drilling data handbook (eight edition)

----------


## kristahiles111

Mostly blooka valilable inthe market,we get good information abou drilling from this books.

See More: Free Drilling Books

----------


## samuelektro

AMAZING !!! .... thank you very much !!!

----------


## Eliaspipe

thanks for the materials.

----------


## biahanoi

it helps me so much. you are so fabulous.

----------


## Hydrocarbon

Hi all,

Would anyone have this document - I am having much trouble locating it

Blowout Prevention Fourth Edition Unit III Lesson 3 by IADC 

Many Thanks in advance

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## Moriro12

Hi,

The books seem to have been pulled off the server. Could you please send me a link to get them.

with regards

Samuel
(okosereme@yahoo.com)

----------


## nieldino

Can you please reupload them? :Smile:

----------


## zhwzsh

It is very good , Thank you very much

----------


## danjas

Most of the files no longer exist,kindly upload.

Thanks.

----------


## mridul

your work is admirable but sorry ...no link is working
plz plz  upload links again
Thanks in advance......

----------


## danny.h.chong@gmail.com

thanks so much

----------


## vodich123

Great work, very helpful! Thanks

See More: Free Drilling Books

----------


## mridul

all links are dead plz plz reupload them

----------


## samiatalay

thank you too much. i really appreciate for this

----------


## martabak

hi Sir
i've check the link in page 1 seem already dead, can anyone help me to reupload again please

Thx anyway

----------


## martabak

hi Sir
i've check the link in page 1 seem already dead, can anyone help me to reupload again please

Thx anyway

----------


## lorepaslorepas

Hi, thank you very much for these links!

Lorenzo

----------


## AndresSalas

All links are active. Thank you very much for sharing this important information. Only need to buy a subscription for one month or three months.
Best regards

Andres Salas

----------


## bengoan

very thank to m_abd_elkhalik

----------


## omerfarooq.uet

This file is no longer available because of a claim.

----------


## rewt

@m_abd_elkhalik: kindly re-upload these books on 4shared?or perhaps some of you have downloaded these books please share it..!!

----------


## ebrahim67

Does anyone have these books:

- Petroleum Rock Mechanics: Drilling Operations and Well Design (Bernt Aadnoy)

Pls Upload .

thank you

----------


## ebrahim67

Does anyone have these books:

- Petroleum Rock Mechanics: Drilling Operations and Well Design (Bernt Aadnoy)

Pls Upload .

thank you

----------


## araz.musa

Thank you, very good references. Unfortunately the links are dead, there is a statement about claim. Really need it for re-upload again.

See More: Free Drilling Books

----------


## ebrahim67

HI DEAR FRIENDS

I NEED THIS BOOK

Fundamentals of Enhanced Oil Recovery
Larry W. Lake, Russell Johns, Bill Rossen & Gary Pope
2014
496;Softcover
ISBN:978-1-61399-328-6
Society of Petroleum Engineers

and

----------


## biahanoi

all link is no avaiable.  :Frown:

----------


## engrsajid

dear abdul khalik, would you plz send well control manuals and different guide to this email: hussain_ali101@yahoo.com

----------


## engrsajid

dear abdul khalik, would you plz send well control manuals and different guide to this email: hussain_ali101@yahoo.com

----------


## leosan666

delit

----------


## leosan666

*M. Enamul Hossain, Abdulaziz Abdullah Al-Majed
Fundamentals of Sustainable
Drilling Engineering*




WileyScrivener | 2015 | ISBN: 978-0-470-87817-0 | 785 pages | PDF (rar) | 14.7 Mb

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chinttong

Dear abdul khalik,

Any chance you can upload the "Progressing Cavity Pumps, Downhole Pumps and Mudmotors " again?

Sorry, the link was dead.

----------


## chinttong

Dear abdul khalik,

Any chance you can upload the "Progressing Cavity Pumps, Downhole Pumps and Mudmotors " again?

Sorry, the link was dead.

----------


## leosan666

ReUpload


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chinttong

Thanks leosan666,

Greatly appreciated.

----------


## Jacky Chen

could you please upload these books again, I do urgently need the advanced blowout and well control handbook 2003. Thanks a million.

----------


## arinasauki

Hi there,

Can anyone share me this book, please!

Fundamentals of Drilling Engineering
Edited By: Robert F. Mitchell and Stefan Z. Miska 
2011 
696 pp.;Softcover 
SPE Textbook Series No. 12 
ISBN:978-1-55563-207-6 
Society of Petroleum Engineers 




My Email ID: arinasauki@gmail.com

Thank you.See More: Free Drilling Books

----------


## danjas

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You can have this through this link.

----------


## Marty Thompson

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Usama Sabir

Hi guys,

I need "DRILLING TECHNOLOGY FOR THE MAN ON THE RIG by  WJ MURCHISON"  can anyone do the favor?

Appreciate your help,

Regards,

----------


## shivan

thanks sooo much for those great guys uploading books or putting the link here . much appreciated.... jaza aka allah xayran.... 

i am new here ...nice to meet ya all.  greeting from north Iraq(kurdistan)

----------


## kobaisy

most links are invalid >>>

----------


## co3lh4

Thanks for uploading those books, but I cannot download it anymore
I have tried almost all of the links available. Can you try to maybe zip all and make it into a file? Might be easier. thanks again

----------


## co3lh4

Thanks for uploading those books, but I cannot download it anymore
I have tried almost all of the links available. Can you try to maybe zip all and make it into a *******? Might be easier. thanks again

----------


## emadjamshidi1363

Thank you so much

----------


## jamutair

Thanks a lot.

----------


## chuan556

can someone help to re-upload them? thanks

----------


## danjas

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You can have it on this link.

----------


## thebo

search docslide.us

See More: Free Drilling Books

----------


## Usama Sabir

Gents,

I need the following drilling optimization book.

Applied Drilling Engineering Optimization Book  Dr.Robello Samuel, Dr.J.J. Azar.

Kindly let me know  if anyone have this.

----------


## Gitta

Hello Good People!

Please post the following books;

1. 501 Solved Problems and Calculations for Drilling Operations
2. Drilling Operations: Cost and Risk Management - Prosper Aideyan
3. Advanced Drilling Engineering Books -Principles and Designs - Dr.Robello Samuel , Dr.Xiushan Liu
4. Applied Drilling Engineering Optimization Book  Dr.Robello Samuel, Dr.J.J. Azar
5. Downhole Drilling Books  Theory and Practice for Students and Engineers by Dr.Robello Samuel
6. Horizontal Drilling Engineering  Theory, Methods and Application, by Robello Samuel and Deli Gao
7. Positive Displacement Motors  (Mud Motors) Dr.Robello Samuel, Dr.Dmitry Baldenko & Dr.Fedor Baldenko

Thank in advance!

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Hello Good People!

Please post the following books;

1. 501 Solved Problems and Calculations for Drilling Operations
2. Drilling Operations: Cost and Risk Management - Prosper Aideyan
3. Advanced Drilling Engineering Books -Principles and Designs - Dr.Robello Samuel , Dr.Xiushan Liu
4. Applied Drilling Engineering Optimization Book  Dr.Robello Samuel, Dr.J.J. Azar
5. Downhole Drilling Books  Theory and Practice for Students and Engineers by Dr.Robello Samuel
6. Horizontal Drilling Engineering  Theory, Methods and Application, by Robello Samuel and Deli Gao
7. Positive Displacement Motors  (Mud Motors) Dr.Robello Samuel, Dr.Dmitry Baldenko & Dr.Fedor Baldenko

Thank in advance!

Gitta

----------

